# Moebius Frankenstein



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my slant on Moebius Models Frankenstein’s Monster. I added the crate from a Super Hero toy, the rats are from old kits and the flagon is probably an original Aurora piece.

I added floorboards from balsa wood and added extra detail to the door lock. The pipe bits are from an old piano that looked ‘fit for purpose’ and added a bit of interest to the walls.

I couldn’t live with the kit provided head – there is something about it that just bugged me so I attempted to give him a face over with Magic sculpt and whilst acknowledging that I’m not a sculptor myself, psychologically at least I am more happy with my modest attempt.

I understand that the facial (un)likeness was a license holder issue rather than a sculpting one.
























































I have played about with the camera to give some different effects.

Overall I really liked this kit and it has dragged me back somewhat to the IP side of kits and to my ‘roots’ in horror related subjects. Now to crack on with Dracula.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice work dressing up the base. It makes a world of difference.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

great improvment on this kit, i pre-ordered it when first advertised... how dissapointed i was with the figure!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Strange, after all the time that has passed since the kit has come out, I never knew that there was anything wrong with the face. I am quite happy with the way mine turned out, but to each his own.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Super job customizing the base. I really like what you did with the head.


The one that comes with the kit reminds me of the Frankenstein mask that the sideshow freak wears in the movie , The Funhouse. The head is too short to be Karloff's the proportions are way off.










I opted to use this one from Cult TV Man.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the comments folks, I knew I had seen another head for it, but couldn't remember where or by who.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, as i said, I am happy with mine and to me captures the likeness from the film very well.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

You did a nice job on your kit.

I don't think the kit head is terrible, but it is too short from his eyes to the top of his head, like the picture of the mask I posted. In this photo from the film you can see how tall the front of his head is. Also check out how large Boris Karloff's ears were.

The head that I'm using is lacking as well. I'll try to make it a bit closer by using some Aves sculpt.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

Great job! I was looking at the close up (pic 3). Started out looking at his left eye that was staring off. I got a bit of a start when I scanned over to his right eye and it was looking right at me!! Excellent work!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice interpretation! I love the meatier looking face! And the eyes are creepy and disconcerting.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Static Addict said:


> Great job! I was looking at the close up (pic 3). Started out looking at his left eye that was staring off. I got a bit of a start when I scanned over to his right eye and it was looking right at me!! Excellent work!


My eyesight ain't that good these days - at actual size I didn't notice the eyes looking a bit squiffy:freak:, the photo has caught me out .


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Wonderful work, You are a sculptor...

Steve


----------



## kevinlewis (Mar 4, 2012)

my only gripes about this kit (and they were small ones) was the narrow neck and the lack of detail on the door edge. I bulked out the neck a little with epoxy putty and carved wood grain in the door edge. I also added a bolt to the door edge.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

*The kit head is fine*

I didn't make myself clear in my earlier post, so I'll elaborate.

I think the kit head is fine for what it is. It is a Frankenstein head and looks good. My feeling is that the head has some Karloff and some Glen Strange aspects to it. It is a generic Frankenstein head and it's not sculpted to an actor or a movie specific makeup. If you are happy with that, as most people would be, then use the head as it is.

I'm not griping about the kit head, just saying that if you do want a Karloff, Lugosi, Chaney or Strange, head on this guy you're going to need to change something. I want mine to look more like Karloff, so I'm changing the head and doing some more work on the head as well. The one I have is more Karloffesque but it's the makeup from the Bride, where the front of his hair has been singed off. It is also a bit thin in the cheeks and the bridge of the nose is too narrow to be Karloff. Am I nitpicking, yes... But That's the point for me, I want the head to look specifically like the 1931 Karloff Monster. I don't mind the extra work to get as close as possible on this kit because the original movie is my favorite. 

The Moebius Kit is certainly the best styrene kit of The Monster ever made.
I'm not knocking it at all, just customizing it. I'm glad that Moebius puts out such high quality kits as this one and hope they can continue to do so.
I know I'll continue to buy them.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great job!

I replaced the head on mine as well for reasons that have already been mentioned in this thread. And I have no complaints about Moebius, either. They've been doing a great job for quite awhile now.


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

csoldier said:


> My eyesight ain't that good these days - at actual size I didn't notice the eyes looking a bit squiffy:freak:, the photo has caught me out .


Hey soldier, whether intentional or not, it's a great effect! Adds to the creepiness. Love it!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool paint job and some nifty customizing, kudos!


----------

